# help!



## lmsaxton (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to read this..I recently came to own an item and I am not completely sure what I have. I know it is marble and has the engraved glass and pen, but after many searches I can not find what/where it is from or if it has any significance.. thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have one that is very similar to your picture. Mine just sits on my desk, and holds my business cards. Most likely yours sat on some PGA person's desk at one time or another.


lmsaxton said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read this..I recently came to own an item and I am not completely sure what I have. I know it is marble and has the engraved glass and pen, but after many searches I can not find what/where it is from or if it has any significance.. thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## lmsaxton (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for your help! Is there anyway that I can find more out about it or if it has any value?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Take it to a local pawn shop and ask them. They will know what they could sell it for, which in turn would tell you what it's worth to you. I bought mine at a garage sale for $1.00. It has a pen holder, a golfer figurine, on a corian base (fake marble?), a hole with a flag, and business card holder. The card holder has "PGA Players Are Good" etched into it.


lmsaxton said:


> Thank you for your help! Is there anyway that I can find more out about it or if it has any value?


----------

